# JCK whetstones v Bester 1200 & Suehiro Rika 5K



## Mangelwurzel (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm fairly new to knife sharpening. I've been using a JCK 400/1200 grit combo stone and a JCK 6000 grit stone for a couple of months. I've caught the bug so am already thinking about upgrading these stones. 

I see that the Bester 1200 and Suehiro Rika 5000 are well regarded. Does anyone have experience of using these stones AND the JCK stones? If so, how do the JCK stones compare? Would the Bester and Rika be a definite upgrade?

Eventually, I'd really like to get the Gesshin 2K and 8K but they're almost 3 times the price of the Bester and Rika. So at the moment, I'm thinking the Bester and Rika would be good stepping stones (!).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Benuser (Jan 31, 2014)

As you're located in the UK IIRC you might consider the Choseras with
edenwebshops.co.uk
especially the 800 and 3k, more or less equivalent to J1200 and 4k. Get them with a base.
Don't forget VAT, import duties and handling costs when getting from abroad - outside the EU.


----------



## NCMK (Jan 31, 2014)

I have just received my Bester 1200 and Rika from toolsfromjapan.com. Their price is relatively decent and they ship worldwide. This combination beats the old naniwa 1000/3000 stone i had previously.


----------



## toek (Jan 31, 2014)

I have made the exact same order from toolsfromjapan.com to Sweden, ill let you know how long it takes to get the items.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 31, 2014)

Is there something you don't like about your JCK stones? It looks like King 1200 and Rika 5000k would mostly duplicate your JCK stones rather then add much value


----------



## Mangelwurzel (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yes, I've noticed that Tools from Japan offers the Bester and Rika at good value and the UK shipping isn't too bad.



icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Is there something you don't like about your JCK stones? It looks like King 1200 and Rika 5000k would mostly duplicate your JCK stones rather then add much value



I like the JCK stones (haven't used the 400 grit yet) but as I'm new to sharpening I have no basis of comparison. I'm just thinking about which stones to upgrade to next, which probably won't be for a while but thought I'd see if anyone here has experience of using both JCK and Bester/Rika stones. 

Have you used the JCK stones? How do they compare with other stones for you? There doesn't appear to be much commentary out there on them. If the Bester/Rika won't be much of an upgrade, I may as well wait a little while longer and go straight for the Gesshins when the time comes.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 31, 2014)

Mangelwurzel said:


> Have you used the JCK stones? How do they compare with other stones for you? There doesn't appear to be much commentary out there on them. If the Bester/Rika won't be much of an upgrade, I may as well wait a little while longer and go straight for the Gesshins when the time comes.



I've used two JCK stones 1k/4k combo and 6k. I didn't like a lot combo stone mostly because of the smaller size. Replaced it with 1k Chosera. 
I keep using JCK 6k and have no plans of replacing it. May not be the best stone out there, but it just works so why spend more money?

I also have Gesshin 2k which is nice stone but more often I find myself to be too lazy for 1k-2k-6k progression, so I just jump from 1k to 6k.


----------



## Ruso (Jan 31, 2014)

Many times I start my progression on Gesshin 2K for my knives. Most of my relative's cheap stainless would start at Chosera 800 and finish on Gesshin 2k. Basically Gesshin 2K became my most used stone


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 31, 2014)

I know I'm not really answering your question, but if you want the Bester 1200 you can get it in Europe from Dieter Schmidt in Germany. Would save you import fees and all that probably. I've used them before and been very happy with their service. I'd probably get a Chosera 5k as well which you can get from the same place or maybe something from JNS. If I were you though I'd try the JCK stones for a while anyway, they aren't that common so unfortunately there aren't many people who can comment on their performance but if you've bought them you might as well stick with them for a while


----------



## Matus (Jan 31, 2014)

Check out the stones from JNS (in Denmark - no import duties) from Maksim. I had a chance to use shortly the 800 and 6000 and they are great.


----------



## Mangelwurzel (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. So it seems like the Bester/Rika combo wouldn't be much better than the JCK set up I have already then. Think I'll wait a while and upgrade to the Gesshin 2K and 8K.

Would I need to get something in between the Gesshin 2K and 8K or would those two stones be enough?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 3, 2014)

Mangelwurzel said:


> Would I need to get something in between the Gesshin 2K and 8K or would those two stones be enough?


I would probably add Gesshin 400 (or 600 if you want splash n go) to those.


----------



## Matus (Apr 1, 2014)

Mangelwurzel said:


> Thanks for the input guys. So it seems like the Bester/Rika combo wouldn't be much better than the JCK set up I have already then. Think I'll wait a while and upgrade to the Gesshin 2K and 8K.
> 
> Would I need to get something in between the Gesshin 2K and 8K or would those two stones be enough?



When I was choosing my stone setup about a year ago and had some lengthy discussion with Jon and his opinion was that the step from 2k to 8k is too large (for these two particular stones, one should not generalize such statement) and recommended me 2000 and 6000 stones (I also got the 400 at the same time). I can not be happier.

You could if course keep the JCK stones and add the 2k and 8k Gesshin stones as in such case you would have stone between 2k and 8k.

I also think that you will not need finer stone than 6000 - I find it leaves nicely polished bevel and edge that is smooth but still bites enough to cut well (edge polished to very high grid may 'slip' on certain foods even though it could be shaving sharp).

Gesshin 2000 and 6000 would be enough to keep edges in shape with regular sharpening. However if you need to work on very dull edges or need to do some thinning you would want 400 - 600 stone to speed up the process.


----------

